# Correct SMPS for Home Theatre PC



## snair007in (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello,

Am going to setup a Home Theatre PC for myself. The config is as below. 

Intel Core 2 duo E 7500 – 2.93 GHz, Intel DG 41 RQ MB,
4 GB (2x2) DDR II RAM,(Corsair)
500 GB SATA HDD,(Seagate)
DVD RW, (Samsung)
Keyboard/Mouse,(Logitech)
Dell ST 2420 L 24” HD Monitor,
Cooler Master Cabinet with 650 watts SMPS,
Creative 5.1 T6060 Speakers
Nvidia Geforce GT 220 1 GB DDR III
Creative Audigy 5.1 sound card

MY question is, Is 650 Watts SMPS is fine? Also, if i use a blu ray player, will this config is good enough to play Blu Ray movies?

Am getting this for INR 42,000.00 Net. Is this config fine?

Regards

Shibu


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

Get *Corsair CX400 @2.5k* and stop worrying in life.


----------



## snair007in (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Gaurav,

You mean 400 Watts is fair enough?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2011)

Have you already bought this config..??? If not then dont go for this. You can get much better config than this at much lesser price.
Just fill up the Ques. Template so that we can help u get much better config.

Yes, CX-400 more than enough. But if you have any doubts then go for Corsair VX-450 at 3.5k. Its much better and future proof with more warranty too.


----------



## snair007in (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, cool.. here you go.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Watching Blu Ray movies

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 40,000

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 24" True HD with HDMI

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 1

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: No

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: This Month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Graphics Card for Blu Ray, 5.1 Sound Card and 5.1 Speakers, Blu Ray drive

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Trivandrum / Yes

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: n/a


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

Really want a sound card??? The given motherboard has 5.1 audio card onboard.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2011)

snair007in said:


> 12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
> A: Graphics Card for Blu Ray, 5.1 Sound Card and 5.1 Speakers, Blu Ray drive



so u dont need these?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R5450-MD1GD3H|2450
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*PSU*
|Corsair CX400|2500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2420L|12400
*Speakers*
|Creative T6160|3400
*Sound Card*
|Creative Sound Blaster Audigy|1650
|
*Total*
|38200
Spend separately on Blu-Ray Drive??
*Asus Internal SATA Blu-Ray Writer BW-12B1LT @8.5k* but if you've already chosen a drive, then its fine.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2011)

42k for a HTPC is a lot. 
* Even an Athlon X3 will do with gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H at 6.6k.
* I dont think Radeon 5450 is required. Onboard graphics of AMD can easily support HD. 
* For Cabby CM-310 will do. Why spend 1k extra for CM-430.
* Is that sound card necessary. Most mobos now a days are already 5.1 - 7.1 Channel Compatible.

OP,
You can save a lot. So, choose wisely.

Now you can easily put a BD drive in your config too.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> 42k for a HTPC is a lot.
> * Even an Athlon X3 will do with gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H at 6.6k.
> * I dont think Radeon 5450 is required. Onboard graphics of AMD can easily support HD.
> * For Cabby CM-310 will do. Why spend 1k extra for CM-430.
> ...



All of these are known points. 
But the OP might freak out.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am just saying these to help the OP to save those extra bucks and spend them on a good BD.

But,
This budget really looks as if using a Radeon 6850 on a 15'' monitor.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> I am just saying these to help the OP to save those extra bucks and spend them on a good BD.
> 
> But,
> This budget really looks as if using a Radeon 6850 on a 15'' monitor.





Lemme edit...


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2011)

HD 5450 is a waste as the IGP HD 4250 is fair enough to play 1080p movies.He never mentioned gaming so dont suggest a separate card.If he's in to gaming then he can go for HD 5570 or 5670 etc.


----------



## pegasus (Apr 7, 2011)

HTPC?
Intel Core 2 duo E 7500 – 2.93 GHz, Intel DG 41 RQ MB,
Nvidia Geforce GT 220 1 GB DDR III 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS E35M1-M
4 GB (2x2) DDR II RAM,(Corsair) DDR3
PSU? FSP SAGAII 350W ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2420L|12400
*Speakers*
|Creative T6160|3400
*BluRay Drive*
|Asus SATA BW-12B1LT|8500
|
*Total*
|36500


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Is that sound card necessary. Most mobos now a days are already 5.1 - 7.1 Channel Compatible.



I have a T6100, there is a huge difference when its used with a dedicated sound card.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

Now if he wants, he can add a separate sound card. *Asus Xonar DX @4.2k will be far better than Creative Audigy* that he listed.



saswat23 said:


> Really, i dont notice any..



You listed 6.6k...whereas my combo is 5.8k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

*@manju* he needs bluray drive....adding that to your config will overshoot his budget...mine will do i think...


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2011)

Somehow squeezed, but for 41K



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X3 440|3200|
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*BRD*
|LITE-ON 4X SATA Blu-ray ROM|5800
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2420L|12400
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z506|5800
*Sound card*
|Asus Xonar DX|4200|
*KB & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*Total*
||41000


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 7, 2011)

There are some updates in Video quality playback for the graphics card. The IGP 4250 and HD 5450..these low end cards are just enough to playback Blu ray movies but they are not up to the mark to deliver good image quality, noise and artifact reductuon etc and there are a lot of criteria where these low end cards fail to deliver smooth image quality when post processing shaders are applied. So better spend 4.4K to get a Sapphire HD 5670 card.
If you want details then check the tomshardware Review.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

*@Cilius*  I think this will do...



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*GPU*
|Sapphire Radeon HD5670 512MB|4500
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar DX|4200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2420L|12400
*Speakers*
|Creative T6160|3400
*BluRay Drive*
|LITE-ON 4X SATA Blu-ray|5800
|
*Total*
|42500


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X3 440|3200|
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte M68MT-S2|2300
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*BRD*
|LITE-ON 4X SATA Blu-ray ROM|5800
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 350W|1400
*GPU*
|Sapphire Radeon HD5670 512MB|4500
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2420L|12400
*Speakers*
|Inspire 5.1 T6100|3600
*Sound card*
|Asus Xonar DX|4200|
*KB & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*Total*
||42200


----------



## Cilus (Apr 7, 2011)

mailme.manju and gaurav, both of your suggestions are good. But mailme.manju, I think we can avoid 	Gigabyte M68MT-S2. It is based on very old chipset and will handicapp the system by not providing a lot of features like Advanced Clock Calibration, Core Unlock features and also downgrade the HT linnk to 1.0 from 2.0 when Athlon /Phenom II processors are plugged. Better get a mobo based on 785G chipset or at least 760G chipset.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

Cilus said:


> mailme.manju and gaurav, both of your suggestions are good. But mailme.manju, I think we can avoid 	Gigabyte M68MT-S2. It is based on very old chipset and will handicapp the system by not providing a lot of features like Advanced Clock Calibration, Core Unlock features and also downgrade the HT linnk to 1.0 from 2.0 when Athlon /Phenom II processors are plugged. Better get a mobo based on 785G chipset or at least 760G chipset.



So this means that Asus M4A78LT-M LE will be fine from my post.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2011)

^Yep Asus M4A78LT-M LE should do...


----------



## snair007in (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW...Lots of replies to read. Just got up from sleep 11.20 PM. Shall go nthrough each comments tomorrow. Anyway thanks a lot guys.. 

Regards

Shibu

Guys, in the questionnaire, i went wrong in Q.12. Actually i need these components:

Graphics Card for Blu Ray, 
5.1 Sound Card and 
5.1 Speakers, 
Blu-Ray drive


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually i totally agree with cilus in going for lower mid range dedicated gpu instead of igp. Applying video filters for enhanced image quality will greatly benefit from a good gpu. Infact i would say op to go for a *5750 @ 6.4k *as its the perfect gpu for htpc purpose. In tomshardware htpc review, they have recommended a *5750* for its superior image quality and ability in dts hd bitstreaming.  Read *here*.

I am editing gaurav's config a bit:

Component | Model | Price



*Processor*
 | Amd athlon II x4| 4.6k
*Motherboard*
| Asus M4A78LT-M LE | 2.6k
*Ram*
 | corsair 4gb single stick | 2.2k
*Hdd*
 | wd 1 tb blue | 2.3k
*Gpu*
 | Msi 5750 | 6.4k
*Cabinet*
 | cm elite 310 | 1.5k
*Psu *
| corsair cx400 / fsp saga II 500 | 2.5k
*Monitor*
 | Benq G2420 | 10.9k
*Optical drive *
| lg dvd drive* | 0.9k
*Speakers*
| Logitech Z506 |5.8k 
*Sound card *
|Asus Xonar DX |4.2k 
*KB & Mouse *
|Logitech MK100 |0.5k
*Total*
 |                               | 44k  



* Optional | LITE-ON 4X SATA Blu-ray ROM |5.8k 
Go for this later as blue ray discs are still expensive.

You can reduce the price by going for athlon II x3 440 but i recommend a quad core at a 40k plus budget even if its meant for htpc.

You can even game on this system.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2011)

I dont think WDC Blue 1TB is available in India. Only 500GB Blue is available IMO??


----------

